# Most popular dance tunes that Influenced what we listen to.



## LittleNipper (Jun 22, 2018)

It must be totally understood, that the top 100 recordings as listed by Rolling Stones Magazine or any other present day contrivance (though voted on by the public at large), cannot in fact do justice to melodies or tunes (no matter how seemingly obscure or forgotten) that at a time in history may have been highly enjoyed by an earlier generation. As a result, it is hoped that you might endure what I consider are popular tunes that seemed to have had a wide influence on what people once regarded as the "cat's meow."

The first on my list is entitled HIAWATHA. It has appeared in several movies (Meet Me in Saint Lewis comes to mind). It has also be recorded by various folk bands to this day. HIAWATHA 1903 actually instigated a bunch of "Indian" novelty tunes that continued for some time. Hiawatha is a Ragtime song with words; however, I enjoy it most as a party dance tune from back in that day. It was quite popular and considered the highlight if any social event


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 23, 2018)

In 1905 we have a very popular tune that's a waltz as well as a bit of an advertisement for the infant auto industry --- in this case the curve dash Oldsmobile. This would foreshadow other auto tunes that would come as the industry blossomed. Here we have both a music box rendition; as well as, an early recording from the same time period. The music box was still very popular, as was the cylinder record --- but the popularity of disc recordings was quickly assuming the market-share.

Here is Billy Murray (one of my most favorite male artists from the period) singing  In My Merry Oldsmobile Youtube - Yahoo Video Search Results


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 24, 2018)

This spirited ditty was a real hit in 1909 for two artists, and continued to remain popular for many many years. It is still recognized by many and it could be because it became a carousel favorite and made a good "Irish" song. The tune lent itself to a Two Step. Blanche Ring and Ada Jones both had a hit with this melody/song the same year.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 24, 2018)

By 1910 Ragtime syncopation is really beginning to become accepted among the general public. And barbershop quartets also began to be very popular as well as minstrel shows. And so it isn't out of place that a ragtime tune would appear that combined all three.  Bert Williams was the first black to become a star comedian on Broadway made a hit of *PLAY THAT BARBERSHOP CORD*. Shortly after his opening on Broadway, _Theatre Magazine_ called Bert Williams "a vastly funnier man than any white comedian now on the American stage." He was the first Black featured in a Broadway revue and was the first Black actor to join Actor's Equity. In London he played a command performance before King Edward VII at Buckingham Palace.  Through mime, Bert Williams displayed an emotional range that transcended the boisterous performance style of minstrels or the broad physical comedy of vaudeville. Although the performance was comedic, beginning and ending in laughter, it was also dramatic, touching upon his emotional depth. Although Bert played the familiar Jim Crow character, his performance enabled him to step a bit out of the heavy shadow that the stereotype cast. Williams became the first Black comedian to ever appear in the cinema, debuting on screen in 1914, in _Darktown Jubilee._ In 1910 both Bert Williams and Billy Murray made hits of *PLAY THAT BARBERSHOP CORD *and both sung it in minstrel style.


I'm including the 1949 Judy Garland version here as I feel she did a swell job and it puts the popularity of this tune in a visual perspective.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 26, 2018)

1911 is the year that brought gave us Alexander's Ragtime Band by Irving Berlin. And it goes without saying it influenced many generations as it remained popular for years. This song was sung by nearly everyone and YouTube is proof of that. Here is an early record of that year and also how the tune was likely played by the band on the Titanic in 1912.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 26, 2018)

!912 marked a banner year for both Ragtime and the Dance Craze. Irving Berlin had another hit with *Everybody's Doing it Now* which came out in February of that year. It seemed that everyone was either dancing or learning to dance. It is likely that home entertainment (namely the talking machine) was helping to spread the syncopation and it was making people want to move their feet. The music was happy, entertaining, healthy, lively, and fun...


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 26, 2018)

Ragtime Era Dance Attire 

 Ragtime Dance - the One Step | Mass Historia


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 27, 2018)

The year 1913 gave us the classic You Make Me Love You. Here it is sung by the popular singer Al Jolson on this early hit of that year...

Also that year Irving Berlin introduced his *THAT INTERNATIONAL RAG*. I felt I should include it as it demonstrated America's influence on the music of that time. This one is played on a Player Piano. If you look to the right on the roll, you can sing along ----enjoy!


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 29, 2018)

Two dance hits from 1914 --- However, *Ballin' the Jack* was indeed written in 1913 and was introduced in the Ziegfeld Follies of that year. The song was considered rather suggestive/risque and so the earliest recordings were instrumental only and appeared starting in 1914. *While They Were Dancing Around* was a big hit, too ---- both are good dance tunes.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 30, 2018)

This tune (becoming number 1 in 1915) spotlights the Panama Pacific Exposition when Alexander Graham Bell made the first transcontinental phone call from New York City to San Francisco. A nice Foxtrot.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 1, 2018)

*Pretty Baby* existed in one for or another from at least 1912; however, it was not until *1916* that the verses were reworked and the song was copyrighted.  The song became an immediate sensation and was likely Billy Murray's greatest VICTOR hit that year!


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 2, 2018)

1917 had everyone singing and dancing to George Cohen's great hit* OVER THERE*

*Oh, Johnny, Oh Johnny!*  Would also appear. Both these songs would return to fight another day!


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 3, 2018)

Though SMILES was written in 1917, it was composed for the Passing Review of 1918. It can best be described as a pleasant danceable tune. And it is still heard to this day.   
Hindustan came out in 1918 and was first recorded by the Joseph C. Smith Orchestra for the first time that year. The Smith Orchestra became a Victor regular.. Smith tended to use less brass and depend more on violins. This would begin a trend that would continue into the 1920's

Hindustan : Joseph C. Smith's Orchestra : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2018)

LittleNipper said:


> By 1910 Ragtime syncopation is really beginning to become accepted among the general public. And barbershop quartets also began to be very popular as well as minstrel shows. And so it isn't out of place that a ragtime tune would appear that combined all three.  Bert Williams was the first black to become a star comedian on Broadway made a hit of *PLAY THAT BARBERSHOP CORD*. Shortly after his opening on Broadway, _Theatre Magazine_ called Bert Williams "a vastly funnier man than any white comedian now on the American stage." He was the first Black featured in a Broadway revue and was the first Black actor to join Actor's Equity. In London he played a command performance before King Edward VII at Buckingham Palace.  Through mime, Bert Williams displayed an emotional range that transcended the boisterous performance style of minstrels or the broad physical comedy of vaudeville. Although the performance was comedic, beginning and ending in laughter, it was also dramatic, touching upon his emotional depth. Although Bert played the familiar Jim Crow character, his performance enabled him to step a bit out of the heavy shadow that the stereotype cast. Williams became the first Black comedian to ever appear in the cinema, debuting on screen in 1914, in _Darktown Jubilee._ In 1910 both Bert Williams and Billy Murray made hits of *PLAY THAT BARBERSHOP CORD *and both sung it in minstrel style.
> 
> 
> I'm including the 1949 Judy Garland version here as I feel she did a swell job and it puts the popularity of this tune in a visual perspective.


That barbershop music really gets me going!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm sorry, when I think of dance tunes, these are not the songs that come to mind.  These are...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2018)

Or for people who are old school...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 3, 2018)

In b4 the Charleston days.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


>


I saw The Who do this song at the LA Sports Arena and they knocked it out of the park!  It's a great encore song.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> In b4 the Charleston days.


I never considered Chuck Heston a dancer?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Get Laid Get Fucked rings a bell.  LOL


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Get Laid Get Fucked rings a bell.  LOL


Did someone say "ring my bell?"


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > In b4 the Charleston days.
> ...



The dance, you moron!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2018)

When you talk about music that makes you want to dance, you can't forget these guys...


...especially if you like weed!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> The dance, you moron!



I watched the Chappelle show religiously!  My favorite was Clayton Bixby, the black white supremacist.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2018)

Not only will this song make you dance, it will bring out your inner liberal!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


>


Is that 4 Non Blondes?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## my2¢ (Jul 3, 2018)

Artists from the 20's and 30's I most enjoy are King Oliver and Willie "the Lion" Smith. 


​Also then toss in some Bix Beiderbecke, Fletcher Henderson, Red Nichols and others.  My wife refers to all this as "cartoon music", but what the heck, I enjoy it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 3, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



In a way, I suppose.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 4, 2018)

War has a way of changing social values. And the Great World War did bring many changes.These two tunes from 1919 typify some of these changes.



And let's add this bonus for good measure


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 5, 2018)

Beginning in 1920 a band leader named Paul Whiteman had a series of hits starting with his VICTOR  RECORD release of *WHISPERING*, an eleven-week U.S. No. 1 hit, which remained 20 weeks in the charts and sold in excess of *2,000.000* copies. This tune would be recorded 100's of times and would hit the charts again in the early 1960's twice.


Another was* WANG WANG BLUES* of the same year. Paul Whiteman would remain popular throughout the decade. 
There is no saying that Whiteman was not a innovator. He was not limited to a particular "sound," and he certainly promoted variety --- as this hit also of 1920 will testify.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 7, 2018)

1921 was another banner year for Paul Whiteman. *Say It With Music* became another hit.   These are lyrics to Irving Berlin's tune.

[1st verse:]
Music is a language lovers understand
Melody and romance wander hand in hand
Cupid never fails assisted by a band
So if you have something sweet to tell her

[Refrain:]
Say it with music
Beautiful music

Somehow they'd rather be kissed
To the strains of Chopin or Liszt

A melody mellow
Played on a cello

Helps mister Cupid along
So say it with a beautiful song

[2nd verse:]
There's a tender message deep down in my heart
Something you should know, but how am I to start?
Sentimental speeches never could impart
Just exactly what I want to tell you


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 8, 2018)

It was Paul Whiteman again in 1922 with *STUMBLING*  (Fox Trot). Paul Whiteman was accused of trying to make a "Lady" out of Jazz. However, what Whiteman achieved were consistent performances and a refinement of sound. He was often the first exposure to jazz that many people of that day happened upon. He certainly became a millionaire and sold record after record. You must also consider the FACT that all these early recordings had to be recorded in one cut. If a mistake was made, the recording was ruined and a retake was necessary.  So, only musicians who gave consistent perfect performances were retained...   Yes, they did practice and tial takes might be recorded to finetune an arrangement. But multitracks and dubbing were still decades away.   
We also have the tune "*CHICAGO*". Here are 3 renditions from that year --- Paul Whiteman is first.
The Georgians version is next.   Finally we have the Bar Harbor Society version. 
The Fox Trot has remained popular since its inception.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 9, 2018)

*Yes! We Have No Bananas* is a novelty song by Frank Silver and Irving Cohn published July 19, 1923. It became a major hit in 1923 (placing No. 1 for five weeks)

And there is also a tune surrounding a popular comic strip character of that day!


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 11, 2018)

1924 marks the end of an era. Acoustical recording was about to be replaced with _ELECTRICAL_ recording. The playback would continue to be acoustic; however, there was a change there also with Orthophonic machines which boasted a 9 foot horn which was folded inside the cabinet and a delicate aluminum diaphragm.
The big hit of 1924 was  *It Had to be You, *which remains a standard to this day.

And also THE CHARLESTON also acoustically recorded.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 11, 2018)

1925 we have *YES SIR, THAT's MY BABY *sung by Gene Austin  Who says our great grandparents didn't have fun! Ukulele and Skatting besides!

Then there was also the college crowd


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 13, 2018)

!926 had great song that were very danceable and fun as well! 

And BABY FACE was recorded by nearly everyone!


Ipana Troubadors - Baby Face (1926 Music Video) | #35 Song


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 13, 2018)

To put this into some perspective, it must be realized that Hugh Beaumont (who played Ward Cleaver on Leave it to Beaver -- the stauch family man) would turned 17 years old in 1926 and June (Barbara Billingsley) his wife would have been barely 10.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 13, 2018)

The Ziegfeld Follies of 1927 would have Eddie Cantor introduce another standard. Paul Whiteman would have a #1 hit of it in December of that year and Gene Austin would continue by making it a hit in '28. Here is Paul Whitman's version. Note the *VE *at the top of the "scroll" *V*ictor label. This means that this is a *V*_ICTOR_ *E*_LECTRIC_ recording & and an Orthophonic one at that! Here is *MY BLUE HEAVEN* 
We also have *VARSITY DRAG* from a mostly forgotten Broadway Musical *GOOD NEWS!*
Following is a rare Talky "Short" from 1927. Talking pictures had existed for sometime but not as full length features. The *Jazz Singer *would end this and talking pictures would become all the rage. It could be regarded that the electric recording process made talking pictures more likely convenient.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 14, 2018)

In 1928 Helen Kane becomes the Boop-boop-a-doop girl and the inspiration for BETTY BOOP!
I WANT TO BE LOVED BY YOU was an instant hit from Oscar Hammerstein's 1928 show _Good Boy_ RAMONA was written as a score for a movie in 1928 by that name (based on a novel of the same title) It would be a 8 week number one hit for Gene Austin (remaining on the charts for 17 weeks). Later that year Paul Whitman would make it a number 1 hit for 3 weeks. I would be recorded and recorded, becoming a hit once again the 1960's

 
Also in 1928 we have *The* *Three Penny Opera *and the song *MACK THE KNIFE* was a hit. Here is the original version in German


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 15, 2018)

*SINGIN' in the RAIN *was published in 1929 but may have existed as early as 1927. There is an exuberance but there are storm clouds on the horizon and so this song is fitting. This is from the movie Hollywood Review of 1929. In hindsight an ark would not have been such a bad idea!
This movie was done in the a 2 part color version. So they did actually have both color and sound possibilities, as the second selection will also demonstrate.

Another color film being the Gold Diggers of Broadway  -- also from 1929 and introducing another hit published that year  TIPTOE THROUGH THE TULIPS. This film was thought to be entirely lost; however, a few portions have been rediscovered, and we can get a glimpse of that lost movie. This color process was very expensive and so with the arrival of the broadening DEPRESSION, such extravagances would have to wait another ten years.

So here is Nick Lucas singing the song he wrote and made famous: 
Another big hit from that year (also in a movie of that year) is Ethel Waters singing *AM I BLUE?  *


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 18, 2018)

Well, we've made it to 1930. And a real popular tune from that year was BODY and SOUL. It has a good dance beat and a feeling of foreboding:  
But all was not doom and gloom as there was also *THE SUNNY SIDE of the STREET* 
So, let's  *GET HAPPY! *


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 20, 2018)

1931 would bring about tunes surrounding simple things but love was still a need even in a 5 & Dime.And then there was Ozzie Nelson and his Orchestra (later 1950's _Adventures of Ozzie & Harriet_ fame and their son Ricky Nelson) This hit would reappear again with Mama Cass singing it ---- DREAM A LITTLE DREAM


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 6, 2018)

We've reached 1932 and the number one dance hit is NIGHT & DAY sung by Fred Astaire
  This is an absolute GEM by Cole Porter

In 1934 Fred & Ginger would reprease their roles on the movie screen and into America's hearts!
Always the perfect dance couple!   
And there is also WILLOW WEEP FOR ME which would be revived years later by Chad & Jeremy


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 7, 2018)

In 1933 we have Ethel Waters with *STORMY WEATHER* --- a classic 
Movies were having more and more influence on the listening habits of America. Warner Bros. made a hit with *SHADOW WALTZ  *Gold Diggers of 1933 -- (Movie Clip) Shadow Waltz

*THE LAST ROUND-UP *hit the charts with at least 4 different versions of this song in the top 26 that year. Here is George Olsen's version (not the highest at 10 but very danceable). Other notables were Guy Lombardo, Victor Young and GENE AUTRY!


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 8, 2018)

1934 we have the _*CONTINENTAL*_ which would again be danced that year by Fred & Ginger. To dance like Mr Astaire and with Miss Rodgers!!!!! 
And COCKTAILS FOR TWO would be a big hit twice. First as a movie tune and later in 1945 as comic relief by Spike Jones. Here is the original hit 
And here is the genius of Spike Jones 
And in 1934 we acquire *WINTER WONDERLAND* that reached into the top 10 for that year. Not a small feat for a seasonal recording. It has been recorded several 100 times since. Here is the original release! ACCORDING TO JOEY NASH: I introduced “Winter Wonderland” on the air and on this Victor date [October 23, 1934] the band and I were scheduled to record it.  Due to technical difficulties, time had run out and the session ended without the song being made.  Himber had left the studio and the musicians were packing up. I so wanted to do this tune, I asked the band, as a favor to me, to try for a master.  They agreed, but it would be a one-shot try.  If something or someone fouled it up, well, that would be just too bad. (In those days, before tape recording, a rendition had to be faultless from start to end: if not, you had to do it again – and again.)  It was a perfect performance…


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 11, 2018)

1935 Fred and Ginger were again in the limelight. The number one undisputed smash hit that year was *CHEEK TO CHEEK*. And was recorded by multiple band and singers. There were no less than 5 versions that reached the charts that year alone! People wanted to dance and with them!


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 11, 2018)

LittleNipper said:


> To put this into some perspective, it must be realized that Hugh Beaumont (who played Ward Cleaver on Leave it to Beaver -- the stauch family man) would turned 17 years old in 1926 and June (Barbara Billingsley) his wife would have been barely 10.


Did you hear about the new gay sitcom on TV?

_*Leave it, its Beaver!*_


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 11, 2018)

I finally see the theme of this thread.  Songs that compel us to dance.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 11, 2018)

Let's do it old school!


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 11, 2018)

1936 gave us another standard from Hollywood. The song won an Oscar for best movie song that year. Very danceable and oh so romantic ----- _*THE WAY YOU LOOK TONIGHT*_.

And the Record 
The Big Band era was picking up in a BIG WAY and this was another hit of that year!  It would reappear in the Rock'n Roll era years later. As an extra, here is the 1957 version I remember Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers!


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 14, 2018)

The year is not 1937 and a new tune for that year is Count Basie's *ONE O'CLOCK JUMP*. 
Fred Astaire would have another hit of movie origin  --- THEY CANT TAKE THAT AWAY FROM ME!


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 17, 2018)

1938 seems to be a time of looking back. *Begin the Beguine*, *Bei Mir Bist du Schejn*, *A Tisket A Tasket* were older tunes that became big hits in '38 (1,2,3 spots on the chart) Bob Hope's *THANKS for the MEMORIES* would become his signature HIT and was new that year: 
I love *Begin the Beguine*, and it was "old" when I was a little kid in the 50's. It's a genuine classic. And NO ONE played it better than Artie SHAW! It's a fantastic dance tune. So, though it was an earlier tune, Shaw's rendition from 1938 has a real timelessness about it.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 18, 2018)

1939 marked the introduction of one of the greatest dance melodies of the Big Band Era --- MOONLIGHT SERENADE by Glenn Miller.This recording highlights Miller's masterful artistry: 
And then there is BODY AND SOUL another classic


----------



## fncceo (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 19, 2018)

Well, again it's GLENN MILLER in 1940 with *IN THE MOOD. Again it must be realized that this was recorded in one shot ---- any mistakes and the master was discarded and a retake was necessary. There were no overdubs, multichannel takes. It was all or nothing!  *
Artie Shaw was right up there in the 2nd spot with *FENESIE*

And the 3rd spot was a slow romantic ballad with Tommy Dorsey and featuring a young Frank Sinatra with *I'LL NEVER SMILE AGAIN*


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 22, 2018)

!941 Gave us the *CHATTANOOGA CHOO CHOO* 
Also at number 2 was *DADDY* --- So swing and sway with Sammy Kaye!


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 23, 2018)

1942 saw US in the middle of a war we didn't want but was necessary... The number one tune that year was WHITE CHRISTMAS, a very nostalgic and romantically danceable melody. Through the years this record has sold MILLIONS!


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 23, 2018)

In 1943 Several versions of *PISTOL PACKIN' MAMA *climbed the Carts. Here is the original performer and writer of the song in number 2 spot 
The Bing Crosby & the Andrew Sister's version made 9 that same year! 
Harry James would have a hit with *I'VE HEARD THAT SONG BEFORE*


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 25, 2018)

!944 would have us *SWINGING on a STAR *
And Dinah Shore would wait for her soldier boy to return in  *I'LL WALK ALONE*


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 27, 2018)

In 1945 The Andrew Sisters had a big hit with RUM and COCA COLA. The reality is that it was a rather suggestive song but the lyrics went over the heads of not only the Andrew Sisters but the general public. The reference to --- "both mother and daughter working for the Yankee dollar", might seem most obvious today; however, back then most people only imagined that they waited tables or then like today ---- the lyrics were barely noticed... My grandmother didn't like this song and so I can assume that perhaps people were not all that naive back in the day...

The song was eventually banned from the air but not for its suggestiveness but rather because Coca Cola was getting free advertising ---- or so this was what the general public was told... 


Perry Como (a barber) had a hit with TILL THE END OF TIME (based on Chopin's Polonaise). There would come other songs based on classical music --- guess there is really nothing new under the sun!


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 27, 2018)

In 1946, at number 1, we have a revival of an older tune from the 30's with Perry Como --- _Prisoner of Love_.
But at number 2 we have a brand new tune  *FIVE MINUTES MORE*, sung by Sinatra. 
And at 3 Were the INK SPOTS with *TO EACH HIS OWN* --- a lovely nice slow dance tune --- sung only the way the INK SPOTS  could do it ... 
And introduced this year is another very danceable seasonal hit that gets yearly replay!


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 28, 2018)

!947 brings us *BALLERINA* by Vaughn Monroe 
No less than 5 versions of  *MAM'SELLE* reached the top ten in 1947. The top being Sinatra


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 1, 2018)

It does appear that the immediate post war years were all about the revival of older hits and reminiscing. Margaret Whiting introduced a big hit with  A TREE IN THE MEADOW  which was again a look at what once was...  
Kay Kyser Would also introduce another new tune, ON A SLOW BOAT TO CHINA in 1948.


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 3, 2018)

Frankie Laine Had a Giant hit in 1949 With *THAT LUCKY OLD SUN*. That was topped the charts for 22 weeks.
And then there was *SOME ENCHANTED EVENING* from the Broadway play *SOUTH PACIFIC* sung by Perry Como


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 3, 2018)

Now we arrive at 1950, and everything was about to change. I've been sticking to hit dance tunes that were hits the year they were published. However, this melody, tune, what have you, was a hit in Britain in December of 1949 and then hit the United States to rise to the top of the charts in 1950. Who could imagine that Austrian/German zither music could climb the charts at such a rate and remain there for weeks. In the UK it was called *HARRY LIME THEME*, while in the US it was known as *THE THIRD MAN THEME *11 weeks @ #1  And it is very danceable --- especially if one is German! Guy Lombardo also made it to the charts with his version that year!  #1 Song On May 3, 1950

FOUR other versions also charted that same year! Freddy Martin (#17), Hugo -Winterhalter (#21), Victor Young (#22), and Owen Bradley (#23)

*MONA LISA *sung by Nat King Cole remained on the charts for 8 weeks.


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 6, 2018)

Slow dance ballads were to be tops in 1951. Nat King Cole ---- *TOO YOUNG* would be #1

Johnny Ray & the Four LAds would be #2 with *CRY* ---https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfoqXwQlsmc

The list of Ballad singers that year would also include Mario Lanza, Tony Bennett, Rosemary Clooney, Perry Como, and Dina Shore --- among others...


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 6, 2018)

1952 would again see more romantic ballads and *YOU BELONG TO ME* would be at the top of the heap! 
And *AUF WIEDERSEH'N SWEETHEART* would be the first hit to reach the top of the charts in the US sung by a foreigner


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 10, 2018)

The Movie Moulin Rouge would bring us the Theme song. The mood was decidedly romantic throughout much of the 1950's  Happy Days were a bit more subdued than most try to portray that era. The _LIVING STRINGS _sound of Perry Faith sounded great on the HiFi . But it must be remembered that at this time that singles were still being issued in both 78 RPM and 45 RPM formats.  Even Cuckoo clocks made during this time period would often contain a music box that played this tune...

And let's not forget Eddie Fisher's hit *I'M WALKING BEHIND YOU    

*


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 10, 2018)

1954 had style and variety. The songs were happy and full of life. Number 1 was by the Cordetts  and would come to stereo typify a kinder and innocent time in BACK TO THE FUTURE ---- *MR. SANDMAN* _Life could be a dream_ because The Crew Cut from Canada said so  *SH-BOOM* 
Of course The Crew Cuts could now appear on the television! The lights needed to be very bright and the makeup was over the top to produce contrast in black and white; however, everyone was watching and loved TV!  
Rosemary Clooney would reach number 10 on the US charts with the mambo rhythm in MAMBO ITALIANO --- but number 1 in UK. Rock'n Roll was still not king yet. The Mambo and the Calypso were still very popular. One cool dance!


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 16, 2018)

1955 is a transitional year. Yes, Bill Haley's *ROCK AROUND THE CLOCK* was the number one hit; however, its release was 1954. The Platter's *ONLY YOU* was released in 1955. 
Another standard to appear was* LOVE IS A MANY SPLENDORED* *THING* by the Four Aces. Al Albert (the lead) would later become a  PHILLY icon with his Al Albert's Showcase --- a way for area kid talent to get on TV.
And Al Hibbler's *UNCHAINED MELODY* remains the popular slow dance standard to this very day.  By the way this song got its name from the Prison Movie *UNCHAINED*


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 22, 2018)

The  tune of the 1950's that epitomized that decade was first introduced in of all things an Alfred Hitchcock movie with Jimmy Stewart & Doris Day ---_ THE MAN WHO KNEW TOO MUCH.
It goes without saying that EVERYONE heard that song, sang that song and or danced to that song... It became Doris Day's theme song. *1956* There was a general feeling that as long as people tried their best and lived the way GOD would have them live (although things were never perfect) ---- everything would come out alright in the end... It was an optimistic time that has never been surpassed._


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 23, 2018)

*1957* Buddy Holly's *THAT'LL BE THE DAY *will be rerecorded by many artists, and yet Buddy's rendition is as great today as it was  --- how many years ago??????  
And Television through shows like Ed Sullivan (Sunday evenings) & American Bandstand (weekdays) were helping to promote the latest records. Here we see a very young Paul Anka and his Calypso style hit _*DIANA*_ .


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 26, 2018)

*1958  And everyone seems to be singing VOLARE. *This hit made several spots on the charts that year by a variety of artists but this is the 1st big hit! 
And the Katlin Twin had a big dance hit with* WHEN* 
Another campy tune was *TEQUILA*. The Latin sound was still very strong and very dancable....


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 30, 2018)

*1959* Frankie Avalon scores with *VENUS*. And BAND STAND was all the rage and the main television influence in the PHILADELPHIA /Delaware Valley. Many of the songs this year are revamps of older song, _SMOKE GETS IN YOUR EYES _is a prime example 
And there was Bobby Darin with his calypso style *DREAM LOVER  *


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 3, 2018)

So, we've arrived at 1960. Well if 1900 was still considered the last year of the 19th Century, I guess that 1960 was really the last year of the 1950's. The biggest dance craze was *THE TWIST.* The song was originally released on the B side of a 1959 recording; however, it was Chubby Checker who made it a pronominal hit. Everybody who danced did the TWIST (even Beaver) 
Mr. Presley had two big hits at the top of the chart _ARE YOU LONESOME TONIGHT _and_ IT's NOW OR NEVER_. However, both of these were old tunes. _IT's NOW OR NEVER_ was from 1898 *O Sole Mio*. And the other was from 1926. So these were not _new _by any stretch of the word.

However, Percy Faith had a hit with *THEME FROM SUMMER PLACE *which was number 1 for 9 weeks in the US. The longest of any instrumental recording. I guess everyone just's likes thoughts of summer...


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 3, 2018)

1961 would see a sequel to the _THE TWIST _---- Chubby Checker would sing *LET's TWIST AGAIN* and it was even more of a hit appearing in GERMAN, ITALIAN, and FRENCH versions.




Another great melody with a lot of soul is Ben E. King's _*STAND BY ME*_. ---- which is a great lover's dance hit.


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 7, 2018)

1962 we again have Elvis revamping old standards... However there was change on the horizon.
*TELSTAR* the 1st US number one hit by a British group. On the British charts it would remain #1 for 25 weeks and in the US it charted for 16 weeks.  This one was _*STAR TREK*_ before there was _STAR TREK, _and it's named after the Telstar Communications Satellite --- launched in July of that year...   Chris Montez brings us *LET's DANCE* covering all the dance step of the period.


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 9, 2018)

OK, it's time for Elvis. He had a hit in 1963 with *DEVIL IN DISGUISE*. A good dance tune and it reached the top of the charts brand-new that year! *HEY PAULA* was also the popular slow dance song that year. The theme was still that good kids waited for marriage! Now a real oddity appeared 1963. It was called in the States *SUKIYAKI, *as the Japanese was not pronounceable by most English speaking people  --- and most everyone in the US heard of sukiyaki. The tune was originally released in Japan in 1961. It is the ONLY Japanese song to ever hit a number 1 spot on the charts in the US --- let alone sung in Japanese, by a Japanese, to a Japanese backup.  It is very pretty and nicely orchestrated dance tune. Most people had no Idea what the guy was singing, but something about the song touched everyone who heard it...


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 14, 2018)

*1964* ----- The Beatles invade the US!  And the number one dance hit is .......
*OH, PRETTY WOMAN* by Roy Orbison Bet you didn't see that one coming!

The song of 1964 which would breakup a Beatles's 2,3,4 streak came from the smash hit Musical concerning a widow matchmaker *HELLO DOLLY* by Louis ARMSTRONG 
The Beatles had several hits that went high on the charts, I WANT TO HOLD YOUR HAND was actually from 1963 and is the first pop hit to use 4 channel recording techniques. However _*CAN'T BUY ME LOVE *_was recorded in 1964 and reached spot on the chart.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 14, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > To put this into some perspective, it must be realized that Hugh Beaumont (who played Ward Cleaver on Leave it to Beaver -- the stauch family man) would turned 17 years old in 1926 and June (Barbara Billingsley) his wife would have been barely 10.
> ...



Doh! 



LittleNipper said:


> Frankie Laine Had a Giant hit in 1949 With *THAT LUCKY OLD SUN*. That was topped the charts for 22 weeks.
> And then there was *SOME ENCHANTED EVENING* from the Broadway play *SOUTH PACIFIC* sung by Perry Como



Hey! What about The Jitterbug? Hmm? Where does that fit in?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Doh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jitterbug?  



Is there something you're not telling us?


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 18, 2018)

OK! So, now we come to *1965*. And the Rolling Stone pop on the scene with the only song of theirs I really care for --- *I CAN GET NO SATISFACTION*.   They tended to be TOO loud and TOO vulgar. They would signal a rising influence of what would increasingly amount to undancable Heavy Metal "music". But this one was better than most.

The Beatles held the number 2 spot with *HELP*. 
We also have Bob Dylan's *MR. TAMBOURINE MAN* introduced by the Byrds . One must note that the British can't spell; however, they make up for that with talent. The song seems to be about either a drug dealer or the leader of a NEW ORLEANS' funeral procession. Perhaps both meanings are synonymous.


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 19, 2018)

The year is 1966 and the Beach Boys are surf'n high with *GOOD VIBRATIONS* 
Harmony was the in thing. And there was *MONDAY MONDAY* by the Mamas & the Papas


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 21, 2018)

In 1967 we are introduced to *A WHITER SHADE OF PALE *and Procol Harum. It's certainly a slow dance but we are headed to a time when music becomes something to deeply ponder. Most people cannot ponder and dance at the same time -- let alone be strung out... But selling 10 MILLION copies as a single is nothing to sneeze at. 
And who could not like THE MONKEES! DAYDREAM BELIEVER was new this year and became a hit through the television show about a pretend rock group -- though the girls loved Davy Jones  
However, a guy using the alas of a classical composer also had a big hit that ran for weeks, *THE LAST WALTZ*. Who would imagine a waltz of all things being at the top of the charts But it was and Engelbert Humperdinck sung it...


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 22, 2018)

*1968   * What can I say. The real dance hit was *JUDY IN DISGUISE* (_with glasses_). It was fast, lively, and a bit naughty.  John's flares were way too short.

*BORN TO BE WILD* --- Steppenwolf --- what can be said!


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 26, 2018)

*GET BACK* --- The Beatles *1969 *
And there was the Bubblegum Music of Archie --- *SUGAR SUGAR *
And Elvis with *SUSPICIOUS MINDS* ---


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 31, 2018)

It's 1970 and the big hit is IN THE SUMMERTIME by Mungo Jerry who said he wrote this song in 10 minutes --- well maybe 15  However, it became 10,000,000 selling single. This record was issued as a MEGA Single. which means it was the size of a 45 rpm but played at 33 and 1/3 rpms


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 6, 2018)

1971 and we have Rod Stewart's *MAGGIE MAY* And the *Theme from SHAFT*


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 10, 2018)

We have reached a pivotal year. Suddenly, a whole group of rockers realized that they were growing old and nostalgia seems to be casting its shadow across the music scene. With all the drugs, loud music, and a sexual revolution --- the pendulum began to swing back to a kinder gentler time and thoughts of _IF ONLY, _and _WHAT IF_ began to creep into what had hitherto been unstoppable dive into a BRAVE NEW WORLD.  1972 Don McLean's *BYE, BYE MISS AMERICAN PIE *would seemingly influence other throwback songs, Movies, and TV shows all about those Happy Days of yesterday. This song seems to do it all most poignantly though it was hard to dance to (as were many tunes of this period). Music was now mostly designed for meditation and contemplation. However, it is possible to do a number of different dance steps to this music masterpiece. 
To be fair the next tune was from 1969:however, HOT BUTTER made *POPCORN *a real hit in '72. Here is the song and here is the dance --- Is it any wonder why people wouldn't want to return to the past if this was the future?


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 16, 2018)

*1973* brings with it the best song the Rolling Stones ever recorded and a nice slow dance tune  They uses acoustic guitars and came up with a real work of art. It's a shame they didn't stick with this sound - *ANGIE*.  
Which beings us to number 2. This is a real oddball. Not to say the song isn't good -- it really is; however, *TIE A YELLOW RIBBON ROUND THE OLD OAK TREE* by Tony Orlando & Dawn is not about a guy getting out of prison but a prisoner of war returning home. The idea came from the Civil War fashion of women wearing a yellow ribbon in their hair to signify a love away at war. Of course the style music has nothing to do with the mid-nineteenth century and neither do the words; however, it fit pop, rock and country ----- so everyone was happy.


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 21, 2018)

Okay, okay so Kung Fu becomes popular in 1974. So they would have to come up with a song about *KUNG FU FIGHTING*  So the dance would have a lot of hand action _HAAAAH_!

And so why not have a Swedish group singing about *WATERLOO*. This would be ABBA's first single!


----------



## LittleNipper (Nov 27, 2018)

ABBA is going strong in 1975 with *SOS* (as if they needed any help) 
And we have *UNA PALOMA BLANCA*  pretty good Spanish for a dutch song writer.


----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 6, 2018)

The Bicentennial Year 1976 gave us more ABBA  -- *DANCING QUEEN  * 
And Also Chicago's --- *IF YOU LEAVE ME NOW* 
Another good dance song that year was from the guy with two first names (Elton John). The song was DON'T GO BREAKIN' MY HEART and this came out before Mr John came out and broke all the women's hearts


----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 21, 2018)

1977 we have the Eagles' *HOTEL CALIFORNIA*  and Donna Summer_* I FEEL LOVE*_


----------



## LittleNipper (Jan 9, 2019)

1978 The number 1 is *STAY'n ALIVE* by the BEE GEES 
And there were the Village People with *Y.M.C.A.*


----------



## LittleNipper (Jan 14, 2019)

It is getting harder to pick the songs of the particular year because most of the singles are beginning to be released the year after the LP or albums have been released. All three of these songs are from 1978 --- but these singles reached number one in 1979 
First is* HEART OF GLASS *
Gloria Gaynor had the song that would become a standard, again from a 1978 Album *I WILL SURVIVE  *
*BORN TO BE ALIVE*, again a 1978 album that contained the single that would be a worldwide hit
 Can you imagine anyone born to be dead? Oh, well --- the tune is catchy anyway. Stay alive, survive, and born to be ---- does anyone else notice the trend!


----------



## LittleNipper (Jan 15, 2019)

1980 brings us Barbara Streisand and Barry Gibb's *WOMAN IN LOVE* 
_UPSIDE DOWN_ -- Diana Ross


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 15, 2019)

Prince was a musical genius.


----------

